# Where to locate? NSW, QLD or VIC? Help!



## LB1986 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Myself and my BF are considering a move to the east coast of Aus in the new year.
I'm 25 and an accounts assistant with 5 years experience and my BF is a carpenter and a MX rider. Due to the recession in Ireland there is a lack of work for him at the moment so he has put his MX experience to good use and runs motocross training schools and one to one training here in Ireland.
As he is an avid motocross rider we've chose the east coast of Aus because from our research QLD, NSW seem to be the most popular spots for MX! But we've also heard VIC is too.
We are going to apply for our visa's as soon as possible, 1 year working holiday visa. 
I'm basically here to get any info that anybody may think is of help to us.
Google has been my bestfriend the past few days I'm trying to research Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne as much as I can! I just cannot decide where is best for us to locate ourselves. I think I nearly want someone to decide for us lol! 
Maybe someone could help us in making our decision?
Preferably we'd like to live close to the city, close to a beach and maybe a good form of transport? Am I asking for too much? Lol! 
Also have to be within 1-2 hours of MX tracks too but I'm sure not everyone on here are MX fans!!! 
So NSW, QLD or VIC?!?! HELP!!!
All help would be much appreciated


----------

